# World's smallest gun!



## BeachBum (Dec 16, 2007)

Wanted to make sure everyone has seen this...

Worlds Smallest Gun


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Neat.

Before being as deadly as they claim though, you have to figure out how to press the trigger.


----------

